
Show HN: Gorillaz – Andromeda Music Video in WebGL - yagizgurgul
http://yagiz.me/andromeda/
======
yagizgurgul
Hey HN!

Author here. This is a WebGL recreation of the popular music video Gorillaz -
Andromeda. I hope you enjoy it!

Project source:
[https://github.com/yagiz/Andromeda](https://github.com/yagiz/Andromeda)

~~~
mendeza
Amazing! How did you get into three.js and webgl development? Would love to
hear good resources on building large three.ja apps like this!

~~~
yagizgurgul
Whole process and story behind this is kinda ready on Medium. I'll comment the
link soon.

------
rubenfiszel
It looks great. Just one detail my brain couldn't help but notice. The stars
seem to be located in front of the back-side belt of asteroid of the planet.

------
sixstring982
Hey nice, this is really cool!

This reminds me of some of the stuff on
[http://shadertoy.com](http://shadertoy.com) . One of my favorite websites!

------
hnau
super good job, man; I love it. thanks for taking the time to put together a
nice write-up too.

~~~
yagizgurgul
Thanks!

I wrote an article about whole story behind this. I'll comment the link soon!

------
salzig
Combine this with WebVR and you get a complete new style of music video :)

------
shusson
Love it! but you should mention that you are using `three.js`

------
OddMerlin
My 2011 MacBook Air 4Gb ram, i5 could not run it :(

~~~
yoavm
My Nexus 5 runs it well ;-)

------
cyanbane
The world is spinning too fast

(this is awesome, great job)

------
bronz
you did a great job.

